# Seasonal Allergies, anti-histamines, and IBS-D



## PABeachBum (Apr 9, 2010)

HI guys. New to the group, and like the info I've found over here.So, in recent years I have noticed a definite link between spring time seasonal allergies, and IBS-D flareups. Basically during the winter, so long as I'm taking fiber supplements and staying away from high fat stuff, I'm pretty much regular and invincible. However, spring time rolls around, pollen count goes up, and my guts get leaky. Doesn't matter what I eat, there is definitely some sort of inflammatory response going on. Just the other day, I went on pollen.com and looked at their historical pollen count graph for the past month, and each flare up i had was preceded by me being outside on a high pollen count day. And these flareups were happening before i put the pieces together, so it wasn't psychosomatic. Last year I figured out the fiber supplement link, this year my breakthrough has been figuring out the link to allergies. So I started taking some Zyrtec 24 hour. It's only been a week but preliminary results have been favorable. HOWEVER, this is the big bummer. Since I suffer from some male urinary issues, the anti-histamines are aggrivating my condition. I've decided I'll have to try to only take the zyrtec on really high pollen count days, when I know I'll be outside.But I was wondering, if anybody had any advice on 'natural' alternatives to antihistamines? I've started taking some fish oil supplements based on some other research, but its too soon to tell if they have any effect. Anybody else have some recommendations for natural anti-inflammatory/anti-histamine type foods that are IBS friendly?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried neti pot? (nasal rinse)They are a bit hard to use at first but some people really find they do a lot of good in reducing allergies because you clear all the stuff you react to out of your nose.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Do you think it is possible that if you used an antihistamine that wasn't a 24 hour dose, you may not experience as many urinary issues and still reap the benefit for your IBS?I don't know.. just a thought I had, as most of the Zyrtec I see are "24 hour" ones.


----------



## PABeachBum (Apr 9, 2010)

Kathleen, a neti pot is not going to do it. It's my bodies reaction to histamines. Histamines cause inflammation, and tell the gut to release liquid into the guts to clear everything out. By the time I use a neti pot, the body is already in motion because its reacting to stuff breathed in, on skin, through eyes, and absorbed through the nose. Afraid supplements or medication is the only thing that might help. I need to stop my body from going "clear everything out!!"BQ, good idea. I took half a dose yesterday and it seems to have helped with the u rinary problem. I'll see if half a dose is enough to keep the tummy in check. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can't use it for immediate reaction, but a lot of people find that if they use it once or twice a day it really does help remove enough allergens out of the system so that they don't have a big a reaction. But if you already tried it and found you are in the group that doesn't work I'm sorry I suggested it, but it does with REGULAR use help some people get through the season with fewer symptoms. But like I said, it isn't a do it and you are all better right away, it is a do every day, maybe a couple of times a day to reduce the overall load and not need as much medication.There is a histamine restricted diethttp://www.urticaria.thunderworksinc.com/p...owhistamine.htmBut that won't stop problems from pollen, but might stop from adding to the problem. I do not know of any anti-histamine foods, just foods low in histamine.Info on the low in inflammation promotor diet http://nutrition.about.com/od/dietsformedi...iinflamfood.htm. I don't think you can block the inflammation from the immune system, but you can keep from adding to it.For what it is worth none of the foods mentioned the neti pot or any supplement I know of will give you the instant results you require. About the only thing that does that is the antihistamine drugs and even those work better if you take before exposure rather than only after you are having bad allergy symptoms. There are some nasal sprays (steroids and other compounds) that can also work for allergies but none of them are post attack remedies and usually are started 2-3 weeks before your allergy season and used until whatever sets you off is gone. They won't do the I need it now, get rid of it now thing.However using various things that reduce your bodies reaction may if all used regularly, particularly if started before the allergy season may control your symptoms so you don't need medications. Playing catch up only AFTER the reaction usually is never the best method for allergies, but your mileage may vary. Even antihistamines are usually better taken before or regularly not only after you can't take it anymore.For what it is worth I have SEVERE allergies and asthma and most of the time medications no matter how much I take never manage to do more than take a small percentage of the symptoms away. Even the allergy shots only partly control symptoms and I find I do much better when I use a neti pot regularly so I didn't suggest that for no reason.


----------



## PABeachBum (Apr 9, 2010)

Kathleen, sorry for coming off dismissive to your suggestion. You seem pretty confident in it, so I will give it another try and try some regular use. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

check into increasing ur stomach acid.........it's only when don't have enough stomach acid, that histamine gets over produced & then the allergies we r prone to, come on.........do google searches...........i take hydrochloric acid & potassium when my allergies kick up, stops them in less than 10mins..........the reason the meds u r taking causes urinary problems, is cause most of them effect the H2 receptors.........this may b why.........check into them.........


----------



## steamfitter (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello,I'm new, this is my first post. I have had IBS-D for 17 years. Six years ago I was reading and found there are histamine receptors in the bowels. So I just gave claritan a shot. It cleared up the D in a few days. Now when I have flare ups I start taking Claritan abd it takes a couple of days to clear the D.Once I made this discovery I easily linked my symptoms to when the pollen is bad. I live in the DC area which is one of the worst in the country for pollen. The early spring season is the worst, when the Maple trees drop those red blossoms on the ground you can be assured I'm having an episode. Somewhat clouding this is the fact that I work on a/c units and at anytime I can get a snootfull of pollen in soem old duct work, so I get symptoms year round and I usually can look back at having worked in soem dcut work a few days ealier if I get a flare up out of the blue.This year has been the worst I have ever had, the Claritan failed to work. I'm going in for a colonoscopy and just proivided stool and blood samples. The doctor mentioned systemic mastocytosis because as she put it, they treat taht with anti-histamines. I also went to an allergist and had a prick test. Negative for everything...as in not allergic to the 14 or so things they tested including pollen.







But the allergist wants to wait for the gastro doc and then I may go back for more tests.Oddly enough one year I went on a low glycemic load diet. My IBS was better than it ever was. But year to year things change so who knows.Presently I am in bad shape as my energy is totally zapped, soemthing seems different this year. Not sure what it is.Good luck to all!


----------



## JeannieL (May 13, 2010)

Brand new, here.I was shocked to see something about allergy season and IBS, because my stomach issues started within a day of having my first horrible allergy attacks this Spring. I never thought to put the two together, but I did mention to the ER doctor (my second attack scared me so much, I went to Kaiser that day) that I thought maybe it was related to profuse post-nasal drip because I was having horrific allergies this year. He just shrugged that off and told me I probably had a norovirus. Anyway...I don't know if mine is connected to allergies or not, but I may try to treat them and see if anything comes of it. I figure it can't hurt. I never really had extensive allergy treatment, most years I just deal with them or use nasal irrigation, OTC meds. This year, I haven't taken anything for allergies yet because I was taking so many stomach remedies I've been ignoring my itching nose and throat.Negative stool samples, blood tests, abdominal ultrasound. Now scheduled for a colonoscopy.


----------

